# My first Cichlid Aquarium



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

My first Cichlid Aquarium
Nineteen mixed baby African Lake Malawi Cichlids and 
Seven Tiger barbs
Three Synodontis eupterus


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

You researched a lot before you posted your video. Did you just setup the tank? The setup looks very good...well done. I will be honest though...I think you are gonna have major issues with your stocking in the near future. Best of Luck...and enjoy.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes it's my very first cichlid aquarium and my first aquarium in over ten years. I'm now aware of mistakes I made with some of my fish selection. The barbs will go soon, as for the cichlids, I will see how they get along together. If or more likely when the problems begin I will take appropriate action then. Being the optimist that I am, I'm hoping they will get along. I think I still have a few months to decide what action to take.


----------

